# Canines 2011 pic



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I think Dave said it best, a trapper is a trapper........... 
I was surprized at first but then giving consideration of the woodsman skills of OT, it makes perfect sense.
I think a big ol' blanket beaver would make a good crib bed spread. Patiently awaiting the announcement of his arrival


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Well I am getting three red/blonde yotes tanned so I could get something made 

FP,

Easy there buddy! As for his arrival I hope you have a little more patience as he is still a few months away. OT


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

ottertrapper said:


> Well I am getting three red/blonde yotes tanned so I could get something made
> OT


How cool would it be to tote your kid around in a one piece coyote suit.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> I think a big ol' blanket beaver would make a good crib bed spread. Patiently awaiting the announcement of his arrival


Ok ok...

Beaver Bed spread and a blonde coyote blanket... And yes yes yes a full size coyote suit for halloween...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

This is making me want to make another baby!! :lol:


----------

